# Directv Customer Retention number requires pin now?



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

My friend said he called the good direct customer retention phone number (forget it off hand) and said it would not work anymore and requires a pin number. If you don't put one in it shoots you over to basic CS. UGh...... 

Anyone know any details about this?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Correct.

About 3-4 weeks ago, DirecTV shut down all their "direct dial" numbers.

You have to go through the first line CSRs.
If your case warrants being transfered to rentention, they will transfer you (and enter the PIN).

If your case warrants you to call retention back, they will provide you with a PIN number that is good for about 72 hours.


----------



## PRMan (Jul 26, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> If your case warrants being transfered to rentention, they will transfer you (and enter the PIN).


So, they've changed their policy too?


----------



## iceisles (Mar 9, 2003)

Their CSR told me the reason for this was because they couldn't handle the volume of complaints about their in-house DVRs. As an employee, I didn't think they could bad-mouth the company like that.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

iceisles said:


> Their CSR told me the reason for this was because they couldn't handle the volume of complaints about their in-house DVRs. As an employee, I didn't think they could bad-mouth the company like that.


How about more like, that is not the way the system is designed to work.
Retention is a specialized department to handle particular "issues"... aka, retaining customers (hence the name).

Basically the direct number get passed around on boards like this, and those departments get abused for areas they are not designed or supposed to be handling.

And you can go back in to the archives of this forum, even before the DVR+ series was released, about people wanting to bypass the first line and go directly to other "departments".

It has nothing to do with the DVR+ series.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Of course, if the first line people were a little more helpful, people might not want to go around them so much.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Lee L said:


> Of course, if the first line people were a little more helpful, people might not want to go around them so much.


True.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

Just try getting a human at all. Two weeks ago I ordered a PPV online, but it only went to one of my TVs. I grabbed my handy "preferred customer" card (or whatever it's called) and dialed. Preferred my a**. It sent me through the ringer on the automated system, helping not one bit.

All attempts to get to a human met with failure. I even called up those websites that give you direct lines to a human, all seeming to no avail. Some nightmarish and random button presses on the phone finally got me to a human. I'd have no idea how to repeat it, though, to where my problem was solved.

Twenty F***in minutes to clear up a simple issue. I tossed my preferred card in the garbage after that.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

jrinck said:


> I tossed my preferred card in the garbage after that.


Reminds me years ago of my dad getting a "Preferred Customer Sale" flyer from Sears... turned it over on the back and it was addressed to "Occupant" at our address.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

goony said:


> Reminds me years ago of my dad getting a "Preferred Customer Sale" flyer from Sears... turned it over on the back and it was addressed to "Occupant" at our address.


That's easy. Sears prefers customers who occupy homes.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

jrinck said:


> All attempts to get to a human met with failure.


Years ago I had a similar problem. I called numerous times at various hours and got a recording about them being too busy to take my call and to please try later. Click.

No kidding - they just dropped the call, not even giving me the choice to sit in a hold queue.

The trick at the time was to call from a phone number that was unknown to them and select the "I wanna sign up" option from the first voice menu. Potential new customers had their calls answered immediately while existing customers were intentionally hung up on.


----------



## vector1701 (Nov 15, 2004)

http://gethuman.com/


----------



## SP1200 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have no problem getting retention when I say "Cancel service" to the computer voice....sends me right over...next think I know a nice english speaking girl answers and helps me out...


----------



## mlobitz (Dec 31, 2001)

SP1200 said:


> I have no problem getting retention when I say "Cancel service" to the computer voice....sends me right over...next think I know a nice english speaking girl answers and helps me out...


It's people like you who make me say...

"Awesome!"


----------



## chamelea (Feb 19, 2004)

mlobitz said:


> It's people like you who make me say...
> "Awesome!"


    :up:
(always wondered about that "Cancel" option .... Cingular has it too)


----------



## HofstraJet (Jul 19, 2001)

Just called and was told I am on the A list!!! Yeah, whatever......I still waited.


----------



## GrnBayViper (Aug 21, 2005)

Are you calling the old retention number and then after failed attempts of a valid pin saying "cancel service" or calling 1-800-DIRECTV and saying "cancel service"? I tried the old retention number but when it goes to the regular line after failed atempts at the pin it doesn't recognize my voice. I can only select prompts by entering keys on the phone.

I can't even understand first level customer serice. If you can't speak english well, then find a different career choice. I work in customer service and have for many years. I know what it is to provide perfect service and know when I'm not getting perfect service.


----------



## serenstarlight (Aug 17, 2003)

GrnBayViper said:


> Are you calling the old retention number and then after failed attempts of a valid pin saying "cancel service" or calling 1-800-DIRECTV and saying "cancel service"? I tried the old retention number but when it goes to the regular line after failed atempts at the pin it doesn't recognize my voice. I can only select prompts by entering keys on the phone.
> 
> I can't even understand first level customer serice. If you can't speak english well, then find a different career choice. I work in customer service and have for many years. I know what it is to provide perfect service and know when I'm not getting perfect service.


Well I sure hope that you never find yourself living/working in a foreign country where english is not the primary language. And someone tells you since you have a thick american english accent that you shouldn't work customer service. 
I think it's purely ignorant to say you haven't received good customer service if you're talking to someone who sounds different. It's not their fault they're working for a company that outsources. The fact of the matter is, is that they're working for a paycheck just like everyone else does.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

serenstarlight said:


> Well I sure hope that you never find yourself living/working in a foreign country where english is not the primary language. And someone tells you since you have a thick american english accent that you shouldn't work customer service.
> I think it's purely ignorant to say you haven't received good customer service if you're talking to someone who sounds different. It's not their fault they're working for a company that outsources. The fact of the matter is, is that they're working for a paycheck just like everyone else does.


If you can't communicate well in the language you need to communicate in most, and that communication is an essential part of your job, you shouldn't have that job until you can communicate better.


----------



## GrnBayViper (Aug 21, 2005)

Working in customer service I know what it is like to "earn" a paycheck. It's not easy listening to people b**ch all day. 

I'm just saying not speaking the language well just makes the customer that much more upset when they can't understand a person becuase of their accient.

I'm not trying to start a fight here. I just had a simple question about getting a hold of someone at DTV who can address all my concerns right away. Can anyone help me out with the true question I had?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

GrnBayViper said:


> Working in customer service I know what it is like to "earn" a paycheck. It's not easy listening to people b**ch all day.
> 
> I'm just saying not speaking the language well just makes the customer that much more upset when they can't understand a person becuase of their accient.
> 
> I'm not trying to start a fight here. I just had a simple question about getting a hold of someone at DTV who can address all my concerns right away. Can anyone help me out with the true question I had?


The only recommendation then, is to call the main number.
If that person can't help you... ask to be transfered.
If that still doesn't work...

Call again another time.

There simply are no more direct phone numbers.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

_Some nightmarish and random button presses on the phone finally got me to a human._

I think you're being a tad over-dramatic about this.

I've called a few times lately. I don't remember having to do any nightmarish and random button presses.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> purson


Are you kidding?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Arcady said:


> Are you kidding?


Thanks for pointing out the typo.


----------



## steelercmc (Jul 14, 2007)

If you call that retention number, and then press "2" saying you do not have a pin, the female computer voice will ask you what you want to do. Just as SP1200 said, you just say "cancel service" and the voice asks if she has it straight, do you really want to cancel. I was then put on hold for a moment and given to the retention department and they REALLY took care of me.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hopefully, the attitude at D* towards customers will change with the new ownership. D*'s approval ratings dropped more than any other TV provider. I can see why with attitudes like this for service, releasing bad products, and forcing 2-year commitments on most equipment changes.

I'm hoping they'll change to being the company that I'll recommend again. Time will tell.


----------



## rborden (Dec 31, 2004)

GrnBayViper said:


> Are you calling the old retention number and then after failed attempts of a valid pin saying "cancel service" or calling 1-800-DIRECTV and saying "cancel service"? I tried the old retention number but when it goes to the regular line after failed atempts at the pin it doesn't recognize my voice. I can only select prompts by entering keys on the phone.
> 
> I can't even understand first level customer serice. If you can't speak english well, then find a different career choice. I work in customer service and have for many years. I know what it is to provide perfect service and know when I'm not getting perfect service.


I work for D* and a large portion of the customers don't even speak english very well. Does that mean they should not call in for help?


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

*"I work for D* and a large portion of the customers don't even speak english very well. Does that mean they should not call in for help?"*

Whoa - seems like you're a little too sensitive. The problem with service today and especially DirecTV because they no longer let a human answer the first call is that many times we cannot understand the person we're speaking with, and we have no choice except to ask to speak to someone else or hang up and try our luck with the next person that eventually get to. That is extremely frustrating.

I agree with GrnBayViper - *"If you can't speak english well, then find a different career choice."*

On the other hand, if D* gets a call from a non-English-speaking client, you can take the call or transfer to someone who can speak that language. We have no choice, but D* does.


----------



## ejasons (Feb 28, 2001)

> I work for D* and a large portion of the customers don't even speak english very well. Does that mean they should not call in for help?


Do they pay me to call in for help?


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

jrinck said:


> Just try getting a human at all. Two weeks ago I ordered a PPV online, but it only went to one of my TVs. I grabbed my handy "preferred customer" card (or whatever it's called) and dialed. Preferred my a**. It sent me through the ringer on the automated system, helping not one bit.
> 
> All attempts to get to a human met with failure. I even called up those websites that give you direct lines to a human, all seeming to no avail. Some nightmarish and random button presses on the phone finally got me to a human. I'd have no idea how to repeat it, though, to where my problem was solved.
> 
> Twenty F***in minutes to clear up a simple issue. I tossed my preferred card in the garbage after that.


I have never had a problem getting thru to Directv. Yes sometimes you have to wait a little while but thats life now Days.

On the other hand, try getting thru to Tivo. Now if you want to moan and b**ch about Directv's phone Service try spending 2 Hours on the phone, getting transferred twice, and then they hang up on you. Now aint that lovely?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Actually, it's been my experience that D* makes you wait forever and Tivo has always been helpful. Try calling getting a hold of someone and then have them make you wait on the phone for an hour while they try and find your question in the manual. That's D* for you.... always willing to take your money but not willing to give you customer service.



wolflord11 said:


> I have never had a problem getting thru to Directv. Yes sometimes you have to wait a little while but thats life now Days.
> 
> On the other hand, try getting thru to Tivo. Now if you want to moan and b**ch about Directv's phone Service try spending 2 Hours on the phone, getting transferred twice, and then they hang up on you. Now aint that lovely?


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

magnus said:


> Actually, it's been my experience that D* makes you wait forever and Tivo has always been helpful. Try calling getting a hold of someone and then have them make you wait on the phone for an hour while they try and find your question in the manual. That's D* for you.... always willing to take your money but not willing to give you customer service.


Sounds just like my experiences with Tivo


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

Can't you just say nothing and pretend to have a rotary phone?

This always gets you to a real live person.


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

BobCamp1 said:


> Can't you just say nothing and pretend to have a rotary phone?
> 
> This always gets you to a real live person.


I don't need to pretend. I have a rotary phone in the basement.

It has a nice loud bell. Not that I use it all that often but it is there.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

*"Now if you want to moan and b**ch about Directv's phone Service try spending 2 Hours on the phone, getting transferred twice, and then they hang up on you."*

That's what happened to me too - only it wasn't Tivo, it was DirecTV and it was last month!!


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

Lee L said:


> Of course, if the first line people were a little more helpful, people might not want to go around them so much.


I'm sure "helpful" means "give me lots of free stuff" to a lot of people.

I'm also sure 9/10 of anyone looking for the CRG direct-dial number isn't looking to end their service, they're looking to get goodies, or just assume that the CRG is going to get them a better deal than anyone else, or behave more like a foot-kissing yes-man.


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

RS4 said:


> *"I work for D* and a large portion of the customers don't even speak english very well. Does that mean they should not call in for help?"*
> 
> Whoa - seems like you're a little too sensitive. The problem with service today and especially DirecTV because they no longer let a human answer the first call is that many times we cannot understand the person we're speaking with, and we have no choice except to ask to speak to someone else or hang up and try our luck with the next person that eventually get to. That is extremely frustrating.
> 
> ...


Companies that have a human answer the phone would have to charge a few bucks more a month...

Despite what you'd think of your own preferences and choices, you are wrong about yourself. you would never, ever pay two dollars more a month for a human pickup at first ring.

you would never ever do it.

companies that do...fail, go bankrupt, and out of business.

because their competitor charges a buck less for the same thing.

that's why ******** drive 50 miles out of town, past friendly family-owned businesses, to get toilet paper 20 cents cheaper at walmart, where lines are long, sales associates are high-school dropouts who can't even tell you if an item is in stock, and positively NO ONE knows your name.


----------

